# What would you trade your 335d in for?



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> ...That fuel savings is not worth the reliability hassle and lack of premium diesel availability in the southern states....


I'm in the northeast and have never seen or used "premium' Diesel. Based on what I have read it only improves cold running a bit, but not fuel econnomy or have any impact on the carbon issue.

I always give the same advice, the fresher the diesel fuel the better.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Tons of upcoming options in the marketplace!

535xd, A7 TDI, A6 TDI, Cayenne Diesel, 328xd, etc


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

KeithS said:


> I'm in the northeast and have never seen or used "premium' Diesel. Based on what I have read it only improves cold running a bit, but not fuel econnomy or have any impact on the carbon issue.
> 
> I always give the same advice, the fresher the diesel fuel the better.


Yeah, I'm in Mass and I've only ever seen it a handful of times around the Northeast. Gas stations mostly label 40+ cetane diesel as premium or even a B5 blend. There was one time in New Jersey where I actually found 45 cetane "premium" diesel though. My X5 ran really well on it :thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Honestly, with all of the issues surrounding the diesel BMW's I would get a gasser. I loved my 335d, but it returned about 30-32 mpg city. My 535i returns 26-27 mpg city. *That fuel savings is not worth the reliability hassle and lack of premium diesel availability in the southern states.*


Is it really that much harder to find in the South? I can get diesel pretty much everywhere in the Northeast.

I guess fuel savings depends on the car. A 328d with mid 40s highway provides a significant savings over a 328i with low 30s highway, especially for a commuter who piles on the miles.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> Is it really that much harder to find in the South? I can get diesel pretty much everywhere in the Northeast.
> 
> I guess fuel savings depends on the car. A 328d with mid 40s highway provides a significant savings over a 328i with low 30s highway, especially for a commuter who piles on the miles.


Regular 40 cetane diesel is widely available down here. Premium diesel is not and Chevron is the only diesel down here that comes close to matching the premium diesel cetane level. Having used premium diesel I can attest that the car runs much better, faster and achieves much higher fuel economy (5 mpg more). Since I cannot get that diesel fuel regularly it makes the diesel ownership experience less satisfying. For me the diesel was a failed experiment because on regular 40 cetane the fuel economy is only marginally better than a 335i and diesel fuel costs more than premium gas most of the time. If the 328d actually gets 10-15 mpg more than the 328i it will sell well. My expectation is that those numbers will only come to people with access to 48 or higher cetane fuel.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Regular 40 cetane diesel is widely available down here. Premium diesel is not and Chevron is the only diesel down here that comes close to matching the premium diesel cetane level. Having used premium diesel I can attest that the car runs much better, faster and achieves much higher fuel economy (5 mpg more). Since I cannot get that diesel fuel regularly it makes the diesel ownership experience less satisfying. For me the diesel was a failed experiment because on regular 40 cetane the fuel economy is only marginally better than a 335i and diesel fuel costs more than premium gas most of the time. If the 328d actually gets 10-15 mpg more than the 328i it will sell well. My expectation is that those numbers will only come to people with access to 48 or higher cetane fuel.


Here in Maryland, over the life of my 335d ownership, I have put every kind of diesel in the car you can imagine, from the no-name brands to the Shell stuff. My average in suburban driving has not budged from averaging about 30.5 mpg, with a high one tank on a partial highway tank of 37.1. Didn't matter what kind of liquid put in. About 4 months ago I started just using Shell only. But the mileage hasn't budged. The only time it budges is when I act like a hot rod (down) or when I take a long trip (up). I'm hoping the change to "higher quality" fuel is helping my long-term engine health, but it doesn't seem to affect my mileage. A disclaimer is in order: I have no idea of the cetane level of any of the fuel I have used, and just assuming that some is better than others.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Here in Maryland, over the life of my 335d ownership, I have put every kind of diesel in the car you can imagine, from the no-name brands to the Shell stuff. My average in suburban driving has not budged from averaging about 30.5 mpg, with a high one tank on a partial highway tank of 37.1. Didn't matter what kind of liquid put in. About 4 months ago I started just using Shell only. But the mileage hasn't budged. The only time it budges is when I act like a hot rod (down) or when I take a long trip (up). I'm hoping the change to "higher quality" fuel is helping my long-term engine health, but it doesn't seem to affect my mileage. A disclaimer is in order: I have no idea of the cetane level of any of the fuel I have used, and just assuming that some is better than others.


Yup, I've gotten the same MPG pretty much everywhere, except at this truckstop in Portsmouth, NH. They have a blend of B5 there that is *fantastic*. I always make sure to fill up there if I get a chance to. The engine seems quieter, smoother, and much more powerful, plus I get an MPG bump.

The B5 did wonders for my old Jetta TDI also.

I tried getting a bottle of local B100 and then diluting it through a full tank of regular diesel, but that didn't seem to do anything.

For those who are wondering about the place: http://www.hanscoms.com

It's hilarious trying to fill up your BMW in the middle of big 18 wheelers.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

There is no vehicle, current or planned, that matches the combination of the 335d.

A diesel A6, A7 or 5 series are 500 pounds heavier, with no extra power or torque.

The similarly sized sedans, 3 series, A3, A4, Mazda 6, Passat, Jetta, etc. are all lower powered 4 cylinder diesels tuned for economy, not power. No thanks.

Give me a M550d please!


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I sold my 335d to another military member last July and slid behind an M3 coupe of the same model-year. I miss the mileage, but I'm floored by the handling of the M3. It's in a completely different league.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I just redid my 335d suspension with basically all M3 goodies, and while it is still not an M3, the difference is huge. So I have a small idea what you mean.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Honestly, with all of the issues surrounding the diesel BMW's I would get a gasser. I loved my 335d, but it returned about 30-32 mpg city. My 535i returns 26-27 mpg city. That fuel savings is not worth the reliability hassle and lack of premium diesel availability in the southern states. For your commute, I would suggest getting a 328i m sport with 19's and passive m sport suspension. It is fairly quick enough and gets about 30 mpg based on my recent week long test drive in a service loaner (others in the F30 forum report closer to 33 mpg highway once it gets a few miles on it...my loaner only had 2k miles and that might explain the low fuel economy).


Interestingly, for the 2011 model year combined fuel economy, even a 335i has much worse fuel economy than the 335d, so a 535i should not be at all better:

2011 335d:
EPA: 27
Fuelly: 30.6

2011 335i:
EPA: 22
Fuelly: 21.8

PL


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Regular 40 cetane diesel is widely available down here. Premium diesel is not and Chevron is the only diesel down here that comes close to matching the premium diesel cetane level. Having used premium diesel I can attest that the car runs much better, faster and achieves much higher fuel economy (5 mpg more). Since I cannot get that diesel fuel regularly it makes the diesel ownership experience less satisfying. For me the diesel was a failed experiment because on regular 40 cetane the fuel economy is only marginally better than a 335i and diesel fuel costs more than premium gas most of the time. If the 328d actually gets 10-15 mpg more than the 328i it will sell well. My expectation is that those numbers will only come to people with access to 48 or higher cetane fuel.


Alpine, don't you live in Westonzuela like me?:dunno: I buy 90% of my fuel at the corner Chevron and get $2 off the car wash!:thumbup:

I never knew what the cetane was.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Pierre Louis said:


> Interestingly, for the 2011 model year combined fuel economy, even a 335i has much worse fuel economy than the 335d, so a 535i should not be at all better:
> 
> 2011 335d:
> EPA: 27
> ...


My mileage is based on my on usage and is calculated using hard math instead of the OBC. Keep in mind I drive 90% highway and my comparison was to what my former 335d gave me when I drove it on the same commute. The 335i cannot be worse than my 535i.



Flyingman said:


> Alpine, don't you live in Westonzuela like me?:dunno: I buy 90% of my fuel at the corner Chevron and get $2 off the car wash!:thumbup:
> 
> I never knew what the cetane was.


Hey buddy..you forgot..I am north of you in Palm Beach County. Even so I have a corner Chevron gas station as well and pretty much used it for every fill up when I had the 335d. I loved my 335d, but did not think its fuel economy was anything to write home about. Given the growing pains with the 335d's motor and the excellent reliability I have experienced with the N55 gasser I would opt for a gasser next time if I were you. I think the diesel engine has a lot of expensive components on it that are somewhat failure prone and the repair costs out of warranty are quite high compared to the gasser (sure I could purchase an extended warranty like you did, but I hit 100k miles in 3 years so the cost/benefit analysis did not make it worth it there). If the 335d delivered 40 mpg (on regular cheap 40 cetrane diesel) I would say the risk of expensive injector and/or EGR replacement would be worth it. At a more realistic 30-32 mpg the 335d is too close to the fuel economy of a much less expensive 328i gasser and the 328i really does have enough power for the 3 series. I just drove one for a week and thought it would make a good basic commuter car (it is not as nice as the E90 IMHO). Just my opinion. What do I know...I purchased a gas guzzling x5M :dunno:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

FlyingLow78 said:


> I sold my 335d to another military member last July and slid behind an M3 coupe of the same model-year. I miss the mileage, but I'm floored by the handling of the M3. It's in a completely different league.


Yeah they are awesome. I am contemplating an M3 or M5 for my next car (to replace the 535i). I have been bitten, yet again, by the M bug.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Pasa-d said:


> There is no vehicle, current or planned, that matches the combination of the 335d.
> 
> A diesel A6, A7 or 5 series are 500 pounds heavier, with no extra power or torque.
> 
> ...


True. For the amount of power and torque the 335d delivers its fuel ecomony is good. However, I have come to the conclusion that I, and most others, either want a fuel efficient car with the compromises that are necessary to make the car more fuel efficient OR I, and most others, want a performance car with the compromises that are necessary to make the car perform at its best. The 335d is trying to be both and, while that is commendable, most people want one or the other. If I had to do it again, I would either get a commuter car and see it for what it is or I would get a real performance car. If I buy another diesel it will be to be a basic commuter car like the Jetta TDI (or new 328d). Lately I am leaning toward wanting another performance car hence my shopping an M3/M5 or E63.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> True. For the amount of power and torque the 335d delivers its fuel ecomony is good. However, I have come to the conclusion that I, and most others, either want a fuel efficient car with the compromises that are necessary to make the car more fuel efficient OR I, and most others, want a performance car with the compromises that are necessary to make the car perform at its best. The 335d is trying to be both and, while that is commendable, most people want one or the other. If I had to do it again, I would either get a commuter car and see it for what it is or I would get a real performance car. If I buy another diesel it will be to be a basic commuter car like the Jetta TDI (or new 328d). Lately I am leaning toward wanting another performance car hence my shopping an M3/M5 or E63.


I don't agree. With the 335d available, I don't know why anyone would buy a 335i, but a lot of them sure got sold. Basically the same performance but with 30% better fuel economy; seems like a win/win to me.

The only thing stopping diesel sales is the general population's unfamiliarity with it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pasa-d said:


> I don't agree. With the 335d available, I don't know why anyone would buy a 335i, but a lot of them sure got sold. Basically the same performance but with 30% better fuel economy; seems like a win/win to me.
> 
> The only thing stopping diesel sales is the general population's unfamiliarity with it.


I think I fall into the category Alpine described and I'd not consider a 335i for myself but would an M3.

I have bought diesels for around 20 years and not one on the market really appeals to me right now. Unfamiliarity is not what is stopping me, lack of appealing vehicles but I am old and strange so not the "general public". But I would think someone who does not think or know much about cars but wants a nice and fuel efficient one would have a hard time accepting to get a 328d over a 328i. I don't think a person like that would really be considering a 335 series.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Here in Maryland, over the life of my 335d ownership, I have put every kind of diesel in the car you can imagine, from the no-name brands to the Shell stuff. My average in suburban driving has not budged from averaging about 30.5 mpg, with a high one tank on a partial highway tank of 37.1. Didn't matter what kind of liquid put in. About 4 months ago I started just using Shell only. But the mileage hasn't budged. The only time it budges is when I act like a hot rod (down) or when I take a long trip (up). I'm hoping the change to "higher quality" fuel is helping my long-term engine health, but it doesn't seem to affect my mileage. A disclaimer is in order: I have no idea of the cetane level of any of the fuel I have used, and just assuming that some is better than others.


+1:thumbup: Look at my Fuelly.com. Rock solid. Only variation is summer and winter months, varies about 1.5mpg. It's the A/C!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I would trade my 335d for an F30 335i , X1, Audi S3, 4-door 1-series.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

A 2014 Cayman.


----------

